# Recording with Chorus Digital - have to watch station you're recording on??



## Cyrstal (13 Feb 2006)

I recently got Chorus Digital installed...and to my annoyance, to record anything on the VCR, you have to record the program that you are watching?? How archaic is this?? 

Does any of the other providers allow you to record on a station on your VCR that you are not watching?

I just can't believe in this day and age that recording on one station while watching another is not possible


----------



## ribena (13 Feb 2006)

I'm afraid you can only record what you're watching.  I have a second connection so I'm not doing so bad.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Feb 2006)

One tuner ==> one signal ==> the tuner can only show/record one station at a single point in time. I assume you're able to watch a different channel on analog while the digibox is recording ?


----------



## Cyrstal (13 Feb 2006)

By one of the stations on analog TV, I presume you mean one of the Irish Stations that I pick up with any aerial?(Sorry if this isn't what you mean!!)  Can't get any signals in at all, well we can but they're very fuzzy and unwatchable.


----------



## ClubMan (13 Feb 2006)

Cyrstal said:
			
		

> I recently got Chorus Digital installed...and to my annoyance, to record anything on the VCR, you have to record the program that you are watching?? How archaic is this??
> 
> Does any of the other providers allow you to record on a station on your VCR that you are not watching?
> 
> I just can't believe in this day and age that recording on one station while watching another is not possible


 Their FAQ seems to clearly state this limitation (my underlining):


> *Recording*
> 
> If you want to record a channel for any period of time, all you need to do is press the record button on your Video and whatever digital channel is showing on your video channel will be recorded.
> 
> ...


 This is similar to the limitation on recording channels from a satellite dish feed where there is only a single _LNB _and/or tuner/decoder box.


----------



## Christy (14 Feb 2006)

With Sky-Plus you can record one channel onto the hard drive while you are watching another, but not with standard Sky.


Christy


----------



## TarfHead (14 Feb 2006)

Cyrstal said:
			
		

> By one of the stations on analog TV, I presume you mean one of the Irish Stations that I pick up with any aerial?(Sorry if this isn't what you mean!!) Can't get any signals in at all, well we can but they're very fuzzy and unwatchable.


 
I assume set-up is similar to ntl digital ?

We have ntl digital so we get the standard 165 channels that go, via cable, into the back to the TV, plus the digital channels that go into the set-top box that are fed into the TV by SCART. Independent of what channel the set-top box is set to, I can watch any of the analog channels.

Unless, of course, Chorus is different.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Feb 2006)

With digital satellite or cable TV, you can only watch or record one channel at a time, as you only have one tuner, unless you get a second tuner, like Sky +.

I know it seems surprising, as we are used to analog, but its technically a litle more difficult than you think,


----------



## dam099 (14 Feb 2006)

huskerdu said:
			
		

> With digital satellite or cable TV, you can only watch or record one channel at a time, as you only have one tuner, unless you get a second tuner, like Sky +.
> 
> I know it seems surprising, as we are used to analog, but its technically a litle more difficult than you think,


 
And there is little motivation for cable companies to pay the cost to put 2 tuners in a single box when they can charge you for a second box instead.

Sky do it with the Sky plus box but
a) You pay them more for this box
b) You used to have to pay an extra subscription for it (I believe this has changed but that you need to be subscribed to at least one premium package)
c) You also need to pay for some additional hardware on your dish (dual or quad lnb)


----------



## ribena (14 Feb 2006)

Crystal, you should be able to get the stations from your ordinary aerial on your VCR just by connecting the aerial to your VCR and from that to your TV.  You can tune in your TV using that aerial also so you can watch RTE while recording from your Chorus box and vice versa.  The Chorus can't be tuned it in to your VCR or TV directly unfortunately


----------



## podgerodge (15 Feb 2006)

dam099 said:
			
		

> And there is little motivation for cable companies to pay the cost to put 2 tuners in a single box when they can charge you for a second box instead.



Even funnier when NTL put the problem up as a "feature" called Multi room viewing!

Quote from NTL's website - "With ntl's multi-room viewing option, we realise that one programme does not suit everyone. If you have more than one tv in the house, then multi room viewing from ntl allows you to watch digital tv in one room and any of your normal 17 channels from the Basic TV pack in another. "

Yeah thanks!


----------



## MonsieurBond (15 Feb 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> Even funnier when NTL put the problem up as a "feature" called Multi room viewing!
> 
> Quote from NTL's website - "With ntl's multi-room viewing option, we realise that one programme does not suit everyone. If you have more than one tv in the house, then multi room viewing from ntl allows you to watch digital tv in one room and any of your normal 17 channels from the Basic TV pack in another. "
> 
> Yeah thanks!



Surely you have the same problem with Sky unless you pay more money for multi-room subscription, or get a video sender?


----------



## podgerodge (15 Feb 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Surely you have the same problem with Sky unless you pay more money for multi-room subscription, or get a video sender?



Yeah you do, I just thought NTL making a "deficiency" into an "option" was a bit funny!


----------



## thegreekgeek (15 Feb 2006)

chorus digital extra points are 5.00 euro a month got it today on cable good service so far the installer was telling me they are part of ntl now?


----------

